

Show HN: Freeciv HTML5 web client - roschdal
https://play.freeciv.org/?webclient

======
roschdal
Hi! A new version of the Freeciv HTML5 client has been released today. I'm the
developer of the Freeciv HTML5 web client. I would be very interested in
hearing suggestions about how to improve this open source strategy game. How
can I make this game better?

The source code can be found on github: [https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web)

